# Tiny Baby Bunny (s)



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 20, 2008)

My niece phoned me first thing this morning. "Tigger got a baby bunny I think. It's in the barn, can you come see? I don't want to touch him or anything cause I think he's hurt." 

Little Bunny was very badly injured somewhere. RIP little guy. My heart is breaking just thinking of your tiny little mouth, ears, toes..... 

There was nothing I could do but tell you to rest and stroke your cheek.

:bigtears:


----------



## Leaf (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh no!!

:angelandbunny:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww....I'm sorry Pennie. Sometimes there is nothing you can do besides give them comfort. I'm glad you were there for that.


----------



## Alexah (Apr 20, 2008)

You said there was nothing you could do, but you did perhaps the most important thing there was to do...

...you witnessed the baby bunny's life and their passage to the rainbow bridge. You provided comfort and let that baby know he or she was loved. 

You helped that baby pass on and I'm so grateful you were there for him or her.

Rest in peace sweet baby...you may have left too soon, but I know you did your part and touched some hearts. I hope my Lennox was there to meet you with all the other RO bunnies at the bridge.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

Tig got another baby from the nest (I don't know where it was) after I left, and then when we were down this evening. I tried to save it but it was already too late.

I know Tigger is only being the animal he's supposed to be. I just don't know if I will be able to pet him and love him like before.. Three little baby bunnies broke my heart today.... :cry2


----------



## Alexah (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww....

I wish there was something I could say. Rest in peace sweet little ones.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww that'sso sad....poor little babies


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 21, 2008)

Poor babies .

R.I.P. Little ones. I'm sorry, BBB, I know it must have been so upsetting for you!

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

It was hard cause the first one was still alive.... the second I didn't see, and the third was already gone so I had to get him away from the cat.

I dread going to the barn today.


----------



## Becca (Apr 21, 2008)

RIP little babies 
BBB there was nothing else you could do....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks. I was actually suprised at myself today - I was out watching the kids and SIL ride and Tig came over (he's a big goober and loves his tummy rubbed) and I was petting him and told him I really needed him to leave the bunnies alone! and before long I was laughing at him again. 

I know it's nature, but it's hard when it happens right when you are there ya know?

There are LOTS of babies over there tho. That's the good thing! I saw a big bunny before I left to come home. She was just sitting there looking so pretty.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry, that must have been so upsetting to see...

RIP little baby bunnies... :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry. There was nothing you could have done. Thank you for memorializing them here.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Apr 23, 2008)

Tomorrow I run out to the Wildlife Center with an orphaned baby cottontail. Dog killed the other three from the nest of four. Hubby and I got the call asking if we could transport "after hours" or in the morning? He/she's currently residing in a protected spot in our garage for the nite. Safely tucked under a mini-stick brush pile in the holding container. 

Our neighbors have a dog and it's over here all the time, very unsupervised. 

Yah, Bo B, cats will hunt and kill the baby rabbits. My MIL lets her cat out all the time then freaks when it comes back with a rabbit in its mouth... just upsets me that free roaming cats are hard-wired to attack young cottontails. Neighbors would let their gold domestic beast out to hunt stuff wherever it roamed. grrrr,

Breaks our hearts that they go after the creatures we love. 

and my MIL doesn't do a darn thing to keep it restrained or in her yard... Very SAD. She thinks so what, it's a rabbit!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 23, 2008)

Maybe your three and my three are together now.....


----------

